# Shopping malls and dogs



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Guide dogs seem to have blanket permission to go in shopping malls.

Otherwise, dogs are allowed in some, banned in others. But I have difficulty predicting which ones allow them and which don't. It is rarely available on the internet in advance of travelling there.

My own shopping mall in the centre of Basingstoke allows dogs, despite it being new and the complex ranking 11th in the country.

After a lovely, but bitter, 4 mile walk in the face of the prevailing wind into Peterborough last weekend, which we wouldn't have dreamt of doing without the dog, I had to content myself walking around outside with the dog - briskly - to keep warm, while Alison luxuriated in the inside heated Queensgate shopping mall. I shouldn't complain - at least her feeling sorry for me shivering outside had the effect of limiting the damage to the credit card.

So, is there any rhyme or reason that would allow us to predict where dogs are and aren't allowed, or it is the total crap shoot (definitely no pun intended) it seems to be?

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, you're right - it is a real mystery as to which do and don't allow dogs. We've even found a few open air malls which ban dogs, which seems absolutely crazy to me.

My daughter - who has a bit more front than I do (no pun intended) - simply marches in with her cocker spaniel anyway and waits to be chucked out. It hasn't happened yet....

It would certainly be helpful if web sites for shopping malls included a 'dogs allowed/not allowed' paragraph like most beaches seem to these days.

Proud of you for staying with your dog despite the freezing cold - been there, done that!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Here goes!

Several years ago National Express used to allow dogs on their coaches. Now it is only guide or companion dogs that are allowed.

I stated that Oscar is my companion and hey presto - there he goes!

As far as shopping goes, generally speaking it is safe to assume that dogs other than guide/hearing dogs are not allowed in shops

however, in my mind and unless there signs on the door stating "no dogs" then in Oscar goes.

He has been to MFI, Marks and Sparks, Ikea and more!

When I take him to Italy later in the year, he will go everywhere with me. I was in Venice in January and whilst eating our dinner in a restaurant, was pleased to see two dogs with their owners.

Mainland Europe seems a lot more dog friends.

See my website www.irizar.co.uk if you want to add any dog friendly places.

The website is new and the more the merrier

Rapide561 and Oscar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi again

forgot to say, years ago we had a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel.

Someone once told me that this breed was allowed anywhere and everywhere - the reason being they were protected by some Royal thing or other as King Charles used to breed them.

I took Barney everywhere and quoted it. no one ever argued and I do not know to this day if it is correct or a load of cobblers!

Rapide561


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Dogs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi again
> 
> forgot to say, years ago we had a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel.
> 
> ...


Like this??

http://www.icons.org.uk/nom/nominations/spaniels

Sharon


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

We also have a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel and a Yorkshire Terrier and, whilst we fully respect any sign on a shop that says no dogs allowed, we tend to go into shopping malls that have no sign on the entrance doors - have been thrown out at the one in Edinburgh (where the security guard got all stroppy when I said that if it was 'illegal' to be in the shopping mall with a dog we had better take the goods back that my wife had bought!) and once from a Clarks shoe shop but let into other branches.

So I am going to try that 'Royal' protection stuff and say that the Yorkie (Lucy) is the King Charles' (Josie) hand maiden!

Regards, david


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Halifax Bank recently put a +GUIDE DOGS ONLY+ sign on the door but as i responded with +Love my money? Then Love my Dog+he is now an honoured guest. :lol: 

N


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"however, in my mind and unless there signs on the door stating "no dogs" then in Oscar goes. "

Well we don't take our dog into shops themselves, but in a high street situation it is no hassle for one to stay outside while the other pops in. Then we swap if the other's opinion of something is required. 

However, this is not possible in a mall, where, yes, where dogs are banned they do have signs up at the entrances to that effect.

That can be a hassle, and I'd rather avoid being stymied at that point, preferring to choose where to go in advance if shopping together was to be a pleasurable activity. 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi Sharon

Fabulous bit of info - I am e mailing out to the spaniel community as we speak!

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We went to a rally at "Sparkford" Somerset a couple of years ago or so. We caught the bus into Yeovil so as not to take the MH and cause general mayhem trying to find parking. So the dog came as well. We were in a shopping mall (outside one) never saw a sign, I was shopping inside a shop when my friend was told to leave because of the dog...........she wouldn't go until she had told me otherwise I would have been looking everywhere for them! The security guard was offish..........I wrote to the council complaining as this was the main shops for the town. They just didn't want to know as it was a private Mall. I explained re the rest of Europe..........still didn't want to know............so I stated we would NEVER shop in Yeovil again...........sooner take our custom to France etc where on the whole dogs are welcomed.

(we know there is a small minority of people who let the side down by not picking up dog mess etc, I say come down heavily on those people but not the rest of us responsible dog owners)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now this is where having a Yorkie comes in handy :lol: we just pick em up and put in pocket or in a bag and in we go. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*dogs*

Hi

Very interesting this one....

Sharon posted earlier about King Charles Cavaliers..... etc etc. See the post. They are allowed in public places.

In law, I wonder if Debenhams for example is a public place or technically pricate property?

Irrespective of that, I took my dog to Lowdhams Leisure World at Huddersfield! I would worry that he could not jump high enough to get on the rear fixed bed of a motorhome! After all, the van is Oscar's as much as mine.

Yes I know - the non dog owners think I am bonkers!

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Lady J,
Thats the answer  Now i'm envious :wink:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
As the `owner`of 2 Cavelier King Charles I think you will find that the story regarding entry to all places a `unban myth`.
Understandable the food shops will deny entry, but the National Trust are amongst others one of the worst offenders I have found, and dont start me on charges for dogs on campsites, I absolutly refuse to pay irrespective of how good or convienient they are.
I work on the principle `if the dogs are not welcome, nor is my cash` although I have found in all fairness, upon politely asking, in many places, dogs are accepted.
Malc


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Seems to me, common sense would dictate that *ALL* dogs, except the guide dog types should be forbidden from all indoor shopping Mall areas.

I particularly would like to see them banned from French Malls and from being wheeled around in shopping trollies. Who knows what's been on their paws or other parts, the thought of it makes me shudder.

Right...Batten down the hatches and await broadsides.!

Texas


----------

